# Tuesday nighters at Griggs



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

It's that time of year again. The Tuesday night tournaments will be starting this coming week. There will be some changes this year. One of the biggest is a point sytem that will be tracked all year, with the winners fishing free the following year. There will be a fish off this year. Any questions pm me, or call Sam at 614-589-9149, or myself (Bill) at 614-580-4674.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Bill, 

Post entry fee, start times, etc. for everyone.

Thanks,


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Start time will be at 6pm. Finish time will vary, depending on time of year and weather. I believe that the entry will be $5 higher this year, making it
$20 per person. The raise is to allow for the fish off. Suggestions or questions will be welcomed, so don't be afraid to voice any concerns or comments. We are really trying to make these tourneys as enjoyable as possible, and avoid some of the concerns that came up last year.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

What are the payout ratio's ect ? Also , does the entry fee include the big bass pot ?


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know the payout scales, but I believe Sam has that all written out, along with all the rules and changes. Copies will be available at the ramp. Yes, the $20 entry fee does include big bass pot.


----------



## head hunter (Apr 12, 2004)

Are they team or individual??


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

You can fish individual or as a team. Either way, 5 fish limit.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

I work until 6pm everyday, but I work and live both about 5 minutes from Griggs. I can be on the water fishing by 6:30pm. May sound a little strange, but do you allow late starts?


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

I had a couple guys that would do that last year, I would get a call prior to the start and all was well. They usually stopped by us on the water for a livewell check once they were there.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

I Can Do That!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

BUMP!

See everyone there tomorrow tonight.

It's gonna be a real HOG FEST


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

how about some results, anybody have any.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess that the fish spanked everyone and sent them to bed !


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

I think there were a total of 6 boats.

John 
1 LM 3.6 lbs

Kenny 
1 LM 1 lb and some change

Everyone else including myself and my partner blanked

see you all next week, it should be another good one


----------



## bassman18 (Jun 24, 2007)

is griggs limited horsepower?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes it is. The no wake zones are under the bridges and North of the Island, north of Hayden Rd. also South of the Fishinger Rd. Bridge close to the Dock areas.


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

It's not limited horsepower. Just a 40 mph speed limit and the no-wake zones referred to above.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry about that As Brain said it's Unlimited, not limited. Read it to fast I guess.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Excuses , excuses ! You know your just old Dale !


----------



## tlwildcard (May 11, 2008)

can anyone give me info on the tues griggs tourney


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Starts at 6pm till dark. 20bucks a guy or 40 a team. 5 fish limit. Some of the money goes toward a fish-off at the end of the year. Pm nitro rider for any more questions.


----------

